

Show HN: CS:GO HideNSeek - vtemian
https://github.com/ceLoFaN/hidenseek-csgo

======
sc00ty
Do you have a video of a game? The code by itself doesn't show much.

------
veeti
You should submit this to /r/GlobalOffensive as well, if you didn't already.

------
vtemian
It's the first video I found on Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqDbh-
JRl6I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqDbh-JRl6I) The gameplay is usually
much faster paced, but they still seem to be having fun.

------
simlevesque
I might host a server.

